# CLEANING CHROME WITH NAVAL JELLY



## smkweeddaily (May 16, 2003)

IF I USE NAVAL JELLY TO CLEAN MY CHROME RIMS WILL
IT MESS THEM UP OR IS IT OKAY TO USE.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Here you go.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180131

Thats what Navel Jelly will do to your rims.


----------



## smkweeddaily (May 16, 2003)

thanks doing it this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

White Diamond Chrome Cleaner is the best on the Market but its hard to find......... retail: 20.00 per bottle...


----------



## Da64Lo1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Got danamnnnn....that naval jelly stuff is the ish...they don't call it naval jelly though...it's a rust remover...found it ay autozone...in the section where they sell the dupli-color paint and other car color repair stuff...just pained it on my pops wheels(which have been sitting for 2 years) and it foamed the rust up like peroxide does on a nasty body wound


----------

